# Can i find out which files are not synchronizing?



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 10, 2016)

In LR CC i can see at the top '18 photo's synchronizing' and the number is not decreasing.
I have lots of sychronized collections and hundreds of photo's, how can i find which of those 18 are causing trouble?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Roelof.  Have a look in the Collections panel and see which sync icon has 3 dots next to it.  They're probably in that collection.  Then try visiting http://lightroom.adobe.com and check that collection to see if there are any black thumbnails (they keep changing the icon on it)


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Victoria, thans for the reply. 
I have found what you discribed, it's very small...:




When i visit the webalbum there are no black thumbnails, however the numbers are not corresponding with the collection in LR CC. So i disconnected the synchronisation (the webalbum is deleted) en reconnected it again (a new webalbum is generated). The only problem is that i had to notice my co-workers the new URL.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Roelof,

You can easily find all your synced to mobil collections by using the Filter Collections in the Collections panel. If you click on the tiny discloser arrow next to the search icon int the filter entry box you will get a small pull down menu with the option for either "All" or "Synced Collections".

-louie


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks Louis, i'm learning every day 
I did not know of this option!


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Jan 5, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Roelof.  Have a look in the Collections panel and see which sync icon has 3 dots next to it.  They're probably in that collection.  Then try visiting Adobe Photoshop Lightroom and check that collection to see if there are any black thumbnails (they keep changing the icon on it)



I'm having a similar problem where LRCC6 says Syncing 1 photo. I looked at the collections panel as you suggest but none of the synchronized collections have 3 dots next to sync icon. I have been in and out of LR over the past week and the message won't go away. Can you help?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 6, 2017)

Preferences>Lightroom mobile tab shows the Sync Activity. Check there to see if it gives you the name of the stuck file.


----------



## Cuzzinbrucie (Jan 6, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Preferences>Lightroom mobile tab shows the Sync Activity. Check there to see if it gives you the name of the stuck file.


Yes, I now see two files that are "stuck" or still busy. They are .MOV files (video clips). I didn't realize I had imported any .MOV files that would be synced. Thank you very much for telling me where to go to identify the files in question.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 6, 2017)

If they are long in duration or were slow motion clips they can take very long to sync depending your network.


----------

